# Introduction



## ohio2dc (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello!

My name is Madalene and I am an American woman engaged to an Italian man. After over a year of long distance trips and spending 3 months at a time in Italy, we will be getting married this summer (in Italy) and we will live in Italy together for at least the next few years. 

I am reading through the posts on this forum and happy to know this resource exists.

One thing I haven't gotten a clear answer to is do I need a familial visa for my next trip to Italy? We are not married yet so legally we are not family. My plan is to enter as a tourist and our civil ceremony will occur before 90 days have passed. Is the marriage certificate enough to apply for residency or do I need a visa before I enter?

Thank you to anyone who's been through this. I'm trying to avoid any unexpected surprises after I leave the U.S.

Grazie!


----------

